# SNOW! omg.omg.omg.omg.



## Libby Louise

That was hysterical!!


----------



## OutWest

That is so cute! I really want to take my dogs to the snow this year!


----------



## Mayve

Awesome...a dog having fun is a cool thing to watch...


----------



## Claire's Friend

Nothing like a Golden and their first snow. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love Chloe, a true Canadian girl.


----------



## Dwyllis

Wonderful! She looked as if she was having so much fun. First day of summer over here, & we only have snow in the ranges & mountain regions in the North Island ...would have to move way down the South Island for Loki to be able to frolic in snow. First time I saw snow was when I was 17 years old & went on holiday to England with my mother! I was so excited that I did much the same as Chloe, though I probably didn't look half as cute!


----------



## hubbub

Brought a big smile to my face too!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

SNOW ZOOMIES! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

Funny, so cute,was it her first snow?


----------



## ShadowGolden

Haha - hilarious. So cute. I'll be interested to see what Shadow thinks of snow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ye haw........ that looks like so much fun. In my next life I want to come back as a Golden Retriever so I can do SNOW ZOOMIES and make Golden Angels.


----------



## vcm5

So adorable! I can't wait to have a bunch of snow for my boys to play in!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## nolefan

Thanks for the smile!!! The joy is delightful!


----------



## lgnutah

I hope we get snow this year so Brooks can have that kind of fun


----------



## Karen519

*Krys*

Krys

Thanks for sharing Chloe's video with us!! My Smooch used to roll in the snow like Chloe!!


----------



## goldensmum

Guaranteed to put a smile on anyones face looking at Chloe enjoying the snow zoomies. She was very good to wait patiently for the door to be opened for her


----------



## mudEpawz

Thanks everyone! 

This is her favourite time of year. I think she is part polar bear. 

The weather made the roads a nightmare last night and it took me at an hour to get home when I only live about 15 mintues from work. Chloe definietly made my night though! She was barking and spinning in circles as soon as I opened the door (wish i could have video tapes that too!) She had so much fun running and doing doggie snow angels. Unfortately most of my footage was too dark to see but I'm glad I got some action shots of her. It was hard not to laugh when I was taping her. 

Buddy's Mom Forever - She LOVES winter, she is truely a canadian girl. We just got back in from playing in the snow for an hour and she is sitting at the window begging to go back out but I need to defrost a little.

Here is a picture of chloe's first winter. she is just taking in the smell and the scenery.


----------



## bljohnson4

hehehe she had so much fun!! I can't wait for the snow to come here for Cooper!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Krys your video was priceless. Chloe looks like she's going to have a fun winter (terrible roads last night. All those wet roads freezing into ice...yikes)


----------



## kjohnstone82

lol, that me made smile so much, i love it when they encounter snow!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nothing better than snow zoomies!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wear winter coat and a hat in the house, little Charlie wants to go out every 10 minutes, a foul play but I cant take a risk. He loves snow so much, last night he was trying to catch snowflakes, by the time I get camera fun was over. And it is -24C right now.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I pray we get some snow this winter. Last year was awful as we hardly had any to play in the whole winter. I'm anxious to see how Honey and Gunner both play in the snow. This will be my first winter with Honey. Chloe sure made me smile....


----------



## Door

That was so golden. And you set it up perfectly.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Whooo-Hoo! Fresh power and I get first tracks!

Great share. I've got two pups that have never seen snow, I'll have to remember to break the camera out for that experience.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Snow zoomies are the best! I love it when they stick their nose in the snow like she did!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I pray we get some snow this winter. Last year was awful as we hardly had any to play in the whole winter. I'm anxious to see how Honey and Gunner both play in the snow. This will be my first winter with Honey. Chloe sure made me smile....


Yes, we were totally short changed last yr in the snow dpt!! I'm doing a snow dance everyday, may have to head up to the U.P


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hey, no snow dances! I don't mind snow, but I don't want the ridiculous amount we had two years ago either!


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a funny video  LOVE the snow zoomies, they just love it don't they?!


----------



## Steadfast

I would say she LOVED it


----------



## mudEpawz

Chloe is part polar bear! She cant get enough of the stuff. Walking her in snow is like walking a puppy again. these are the moments ill always cherish


----------



## Door

She was doing donuts!


----------

